# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Bra blogg om Ryssland på svenska

## Hanna

Jag har äntligen hittat en någolunda bra svenskspråkig blogg om den rysktalande världen.  
Det är Hufvudstadsbladets blogg från Moskva:  Moskvabloggen | Anna-Lena Laurén älskar och uthärdar livet i Moskva 
Typiskt att man måste läsa något från Finland för att få ett vettigt perspektiv. Jag fattar inte vad som hänt med Sveriges syn på Ryssland - man kan väl inte skylla allt på Bildt, eller?

----------


## Fester

Haha, den svenska allmänhetens bild av Ryssland är väl ungefär något i stil med filmerna om de inte så höjdrädda ryssarna som du länkade tidigare  :: 
Dvs, ungefär på samma sätt som USA ser på dom. Som fattiga, vodkadrickande och skjutande idioter.
Sedan har väl aldrig Sverige varit sådär särskilt bra på perspektiv heller...

----------


## Hanna

> Haha, den svenska allmänhetens bild av Ryssland är väl ungefär något i stil med filmerna om de inte så höjdrädda ryssarna som du länkade tidigare 
> Dvs, ungefär på samma sätt som USA ser på dom. Som fattiga, vodkadrickande och skjutande idioter.
> Sedan har väl aldrig Sverige varit sådär särskilt bra på perspektiv heller...

 Nä, jag tycker Sverige har ett bättre perspektiv på Ryssland än USA i alla fall. Vi har i vilket fall inga kärnvapen riktade mot dem, även om det säkert är Carl Bildts våta dröm att skaffa det. Ja, det där klippet kanske spelade lite på stereotyper, men det var ganska tufft också, eller hur? Jag såg det i Aftonbladet. Jag undrar var utrycket "ryssen kommer" egentligen kommer ifrån, och "rysskräck"? Vi har inget sånt ord för något annat land, fastän vi säkert krigat mer med andra. Ryssland har ju för 17 aldrig anfallit svenska fastlandet, eller hur? Snarare är det vi som varit och härjat på deras territorium. För mig är det helt obegripligt att Sverige inte utnyttjar närheten till en (nästan) supermakt som Ryssland, med alla deras tillgångar och fixar bra handelsrelationer och samarbete. Vem bryr sig om deras statsskick? Det är väl inte vår angelägenhet så länge det inte fullständigt spårar ut. Jag tycker det verkar gå rätt bra för Ryssland och när de gör comeback som stormakt så vill jag gärna se Sverige ha en bra relation. Finnarna verkar ha fattat detta, vad jag kan se, men de är ju smartare än Sverige i ganska många avseenden.... Det har varit så himla spännande att plugga ryska och lära sig ryska språket! Har verkligen öppnat mina ögon även om studierna för tilfället ligger på is.

----------


## Eric C.

Berätta en sak Fester, är alla svenskar som Hanna? =) Eftersom jag har alltid respekterat och gynnade hela nationen i allmänhet.

----------


## Hanna

You are a nutter! Trying to attack me even in a language which you *(obviously)* cannot speak. Get a grip and give it a rest. And while we are on the topic, why don't you at long last reveal your own nationality? Or whoops - you are ashamed of it, perhaps? I hate to spell it out Eric, but you are becoming a more tiresome little troll every day.

----------

